# 2000 Senta GXE Bad Alternator?



## destineal (Oct 29, 2007)

This week on the way to work my battery and brake light were on. The last time it happened because my alternator belt broke, but the belt is still intact. I'm sure you know that eventually the air bag light started flashing, and the transmission got a mind of its own right before the car cut off leaving me stranded at 4:30am. I now have a new battery with the same problem; the alternator isn't charging it.
1. Could it be anything other than a bad alternator?
2. Exactly how do I get the alternator off? Am I going to have to loosen both belts? Are there any walk troughs for the 1.8?
3.This Sentra is coming in handy for gas, but mechanically it is becoming real :lame:.


----------



## Jr71vette (Dec 13, 2003)

it sounds like the alternator assy-unless the cables from the alternator cables to the battery are fried, but it is most likely the alternator-if you have a voltmeter, with the car running, check battery voltage-if it is below 14 volts or above, like if it read 12.7 or less or like 15.7 and above, the alternator is the culprit. i have a 99 1.6L and it didi the same thing to me. good luck


----------



## destineal (Oct 29, 2007)

The alternator is indeed the culprit. The only problem is life would be too easy if things went as planned  I'm currently trying to extract the alternator bracket bolt that attaches to the block:bs::bs::bs:....Looks like its been broken for a long time


----------



## destineal (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I got that bolt out, but it looks like the car is missing one of the lower alternator mounting bolts:woowoo:


----------



## destineal (Oct 29, 2007)

*New Problem at hand*

Well I got the alternator changed out so I decide to take a 150-200mile trip to take my daughter home. Along the way I notice the battery and brake light would flicker on and off. After playing around, I noticed it would back off if I gave it some throttle. Does anyone have any idea why this could be? Is my belt not tight enough? Too tight?
Oh yea, it doesn't do it at idle(in Park is all I checked).

Here's some vids of the problem:


----------



## destineal (Oct 29, 2007)

Well cancel that theory. Turns out the lights flicker in park as well. Throttle is still the treatment. Battery is currently at 13.1 volts with car off and 14.3-15.1 idling


----------



## destineal (Oct 29, 2007)

Anyone????


----------



## Chosenbc (Jul 13, 2010)

*did you every figure this out???*

Hey, I am the same car of course, and mine over the past 2 years has eaten through 4 ot 5 alternators, now on my way home when my car goes below 1.2k RPMs both my bat and brake light come on, I have a manual tranny, so when it nuetral/parked it does it was well. 
Did you ever find out what the problem was?


----------



## huey (May 25, 2004)

*Alternator removal*

It was a pain removing alternator. It took a long time.... Including removing exhaust manifol covers and yes, both belts and tires etc.

But now I could do it in half the time 

For me, to have it bench test and checked out at Autozone was good that I did not have to replace it. It turns out I had a corrosion on the positive terminal at the engine fuse box causing a no start.


----------

